# XM or Sirius



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I do not have sat. radio but am thinking seriously about it. I love talk radio especially college sports talk. I don't need the sports broadcasts, as I would watch them on tv, just the talk. I live in a rural area, and was wanting it for my truck and office. I am looking for the best and easiest setup. Does the Delphi Radio 2 not need an outside antenna (as this would be tough at my office) and does Sirius have something like it?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you referring to the Delphi Roadie 2 or the Delphi SkyFi 2?

In either case you need an antenna. The only devices that have "internal" antennas are the boombox for the SkyFi and the MyFi portable. 

Reception indoors without an antenna sitting at a window is dicey at best and really depends on a number of factors including building construction and proximinity to a terrestrial repeater.


----------



## Southeastga (Jan 22, 2005)

I have the XM Delphi Roady 2 plug and play, 60 miles west of Savannah, ga and the only time the signal goes out is when you drive under a bridge or go through a drive thru. Got it from Crutchfield last month for $99.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

I have my antenna on the inside rear deck (hat deck) of my Audi A4. Right next to my 3rd brake light. I live in the greater Sacramento Area with XM Service... I drive to Tahoe through the sierras all the time, and I get XM Signal 95-97% of the way... you get Radio about 45-50% of the way =-).


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

At 70 mph, the one half to one second signal dropouts under an overpass are perfectly acceptable if you ask me. Beats the usually continuous static of FM and AM reception.
I've got my Roady 2 antenna under the soft top of my Jeep Wrangler and the reception is flawless. I have two ~15 second dropouts on my one way 50 mile commutes heading north and one heading southbound... I know where they are each time too... I kind of make a game of it and keep tapping along to the beat in my head to see how accurate I am with the tune when it comes back in. I guess that's the drummer in me...
One of the BEST musical things I ever did was sign up for satellite radio.
Squizz
Beyond Jazz
Music Lab
My faves overall.
Dave


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

XM has worse reception in rural areas than Sirius. But both have darn good reception.

I'd recommend Sirius' programming - WSM (Opry) and better kid's programming.

The only downsides are the lack of NASCAR (which is HUGE I'll admit) and the extra $3/mo


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

How do you have NASCAR Radio? Uh... he turns left, and left again, and oh left... exciting!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

pinkertonfloyd: It's one of those things that, if you have to have it explained to you, you can't understand. That's like describing a baseball game as "He threw the ball. The catcher threw it back. He threw the ball again".

There's a lot more going on in a race than left turns.


----------

